# Selling on this forum



## HMF

Unfortunately, someone cannot read the rules, so we need to post a reminder:

*DO NOT SELL PRODUCTS, PROMOTE THYSELF, THY VIDEOS, OR COMPANY OR EMPLOYER, UNLESS YOU ARE A COMMERCIAL MEMBER OR SITE SPONSOR:
10. You may not conduct any commercial or promotional activity whatsoever, including posting links to products, photos of products, a business phone number, or links to your website without first becoming a commercial member or site sponsor. You may not do any "digital marketing", whether couched as "explaining" products or otherwise, by posting product photos, YouTube videos, placing your business name or YouTube Channel name in your username, your signature, or your posts unless you have first joined as a commercial member or site sponsor, and paid the applicable fee. *

*Non-commercial selling of spare items can be done in the For Sale forum by supporting members (those who have purchased a premium membership too support our site). Premium membership does NOT entitle you to any commercial activity. Dealers must buy commercial memberships. There are other forums, such as Ebay, Etsy, etc., where you may sell your items.*

*If you violate this rule, you will be removed from the forum.*

Thank you for your consideration.


----------

